# High end hand grinder or budget electrical for espresso, what would you get?



## Steelsey (Dec 24, 2021)

Just bought a Rancillio Silva and I need to sort a grinder. My initial plan was to get a decent hand grinder as I'm the only person in the house drinking coffee and the hand grinder will mean I'll have to work for the coffee and less likely to binge on brews.

I foolishly thought a decent hand grinder would work but later discovered only a few will grind fine enough for espresso, so now I'm looking at cheaper electrical grinders like the Lelit Fred (love the name)

I'm new to home espresso and just want to buy the right thing to start with. So do I look at high end hand grinders or a budget electrical? My budget is around £200


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I would save up and spend a little more. Hand grinder, for me , got tiresome quickly when making espresso .


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Personally I have used a JX Pro hand grinder 2-4 times a day for well over a year now and I don't mind doing a bit of hand grinding. 
It is very capable and easily produced a better grind than the Mignon it replaced.

It helps that I am a triathlete/swimmer so I don't mind a bit of shoulder work in the morning. So as above says you need to know whether this is going to bother you or not.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Hand grinding particularly when you're new to dialling in espresso is a ball ache.

I got fed up with it really quickly, possibly Developements rsi (but that's just me). It was a porlex and it the increments are pretty wide


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

If you have space you could look at an ex commercial grinder. Or if you don't want to mess around as Boots said save up for an electric one.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Hand grinding particularly when you're new to dialling in espresso is a ball ache.
> 
> I got fed up with it really quickly, possibly Developements rsi (but that's just me). It was a porlex and it the increments are pretty wide


 A porlex is not a good example though is it?
I had hand grinding with my porlex, it takes a million years. 
The JX is about 4 times faster and the OP is well into the territory of decent hand grinders not the porlex!
If you are using very high grown/hard dense beans the torque required is tough for some, but other than that their is no issue.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

100% avoid budget electrical.


----------

